# Ideas for removable trailer sides



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas for material for removable trailer sides?? I have an ATV trailer that I would like to occasionally use to haul a window or two, or anything else that doesn't fit into my van. Plywood is the only thing I can think of, but wondering if there is anything lighter and better. The trailer has a 3" lip on sides and ramp on rear. I do have the brackets that mount on trailer to hold a vertical 2 x 4. Anything in 4' x 8' would work.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Sturdy frame made with PT 2x4's....with rat wire attached to it???


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Bed rails (angle steel). Bolt to the frame from the outside and attach ply wood. Easy peasy


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Robie said:


> Sturdy frame made with PT 2x4's....with rat wire attached to it???


Rat wire like livestock panels??



Driftweed said:


> Bed rails (angle steel). Bolt to the frame from the outside and attach ply wood. Easy peasy


Wanted it to be easily removed.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

goneelkn said:


> Rat wire like livestock panels??
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted it to be easily removed.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Robie, that's hardware cloth here. Knew it was a regional thing.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

My atv trailer is made from 1/2 ply on a 2x4 frame. Its light and durable but the sides are not removable. I dont think stapled hardware cloth would be durable enough. Pics are from my annual trail clean up.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

We tried everything under the sun. On one trailer we used 2x4 brackets then built the walls so that the 2x4 wooden rails would slide in and out of the brackets. Wood flexes, and breaks. so when we stuffed the trailer it would bow out in the center regardless of what we did. 

The next solution was the one I recommended. Every 2 feet lag bolt a bedrail vertical, then attach your plywood. A simple ratchet we kept in the truck would unscrew the bolts if ever needed. We could also stuff the bejeesus out of the trailer without it bowing. Steel just does not flex like wood, especially angular steel. I mentioned bdrails because they are much cheaper to find than going to a hardware store and still made of the same material. Very durable and affordable solution. weight wasn't an issue as the walls just fell of as we unbolted them.


----------

